# Kitbashing from O scale



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

Has anyone kitbashed a locomotive from O scale before? Some of them are very close to 1/64 scale already, I have a loco that's not much bigger than my pacific, and placed in front of S rolling stock, it looks more or less acceptable.

For the guys that have, how do you overcome the big hunk of metal that the wheels go through? I've got a Olton Hall class loco that I'd love to convert, but I can't see an easy way to trim down that center part to get the wheels narrower.

If there are locomotives that can be easily converted, I'd be quite interested to know.

Charles.


----------



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

On3 is another option for conversion...

Charles.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I am no expert, but isn't AF O-scale the same as S-scale, bodies, etc., except for the trucks they used?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> I am no expert, but isn't AF O-scale the same as S-scale, bodies, etc., except for the trucks they used?


Partially. See this interesting AF history from wiki ... (3/16 scale being 3/16" = 1'-0", or 1:64)

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?p=40871&postcount=2

That's from our interesting Royal Blue thread. Later in that thread, we compared the size of the S vs. O AF Royal Blue ... as far as I could deduce, the O was bigger than the S ....

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?p=41230&postcount=49

(Locos from two different photos, though ... I'd love to get a true side-by-side comparison pic.)

TJ


----------

